# Building newest PGAdmin3 fails - WxWidgets error



## PeterSprague (Jan 18, 2016)

Using postgresql95 on new install.  Usually use PGAdmin3 to manage remote databases.  Current PGAdmin in posts (1.20) does not interact with 9.5, and requires an update to 1.22.

When configure from V1.22 source, gives:
`# ./configure --with-wx=/usr/local`

```
# configure: error: Could not find your wxWidgets installation in /usr/local
```

wx28-gtk & wx30-gtk with common & contrib installed in /usr/local/bin, and confirmed with `pkg info`.
Tried --with-wx=/usr/local/bin, share, lib

Same error.

Anyone had luck installing PGAdmin3-1.22.0?  How?


----------



## PeterSprague (Jan 18, 2016)

Solution:

Tweaked the present 1.20 port.

changed version number in Makefile
changed size in distinfo to 14668096
`make install NO_CHECKSUM=yes`
`pkg lock pgadmin3`


----------



## talsamon (Jan 18, 2016)

And/or make an update request on https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/.
Edit: There exists one PR 206340.


----------



## PeterSprague (Jan 19, 2016)

Glad there is a request on file.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 20, 2016)

It looks like PR 206340 was automatically assigned to the maintainer. If it doesn't see any forward motion just let me know.


----------

